# Permission to delete our own posts



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Hi David...

Quick question. And I know you're looking to move to a newer version of the forum software, so consider this as a request for a change for that new software, and not the current software.

There's been some debate recently about people going back and deleting older posts, and therefore changing the "historical accuracy" of old threads. For example, if I went back into a thread that is months old where I posted 20-30 times in it, and deleted all of my posts, it could make that thread potentially harder to read in the future.

But it is nice to be able to change your mind about making a post. For example, if I get angry and post something that I regret immediately afterwards, it's nice to be able to delete such a post.

So how about, in the new forum software, setting things up so that it's possible to delete your posts within 1 hour, or 6 hours, or 12 hours, etc. In other words, have a short, designated period of time in which deletions are possible, and then after that time elapses, posts are "set in stone" unless a moderator deletes or edits it.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

You can always edit your post, and change the wording. I don't know that a post has to be deleted if you get angry because it can be edited.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

justapixel said:


> You can always edit your post, and change the wording. I don't know that a post has to be deleted if you get angry because it can be edited.


OK, good point... I would include editing a post to be the same/similar in this case. After a certain amount of time since the creation time/most recent edit, the post would be read-only except to moderators.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We have a lot of threads like for TV show premiere dates that require the 1st post to be edited by the starter sometimes several months later to remain useful.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I generally like the idea of a short fixed time to edit or delete postings, but there are and have been specific cases where we need the ability to edit a post "forever." For example, those threads that might be about some software add-in where the first post contains all the info about it and is updated for each release, or the index threads that I keep updated, or various TCF meets threads where the first post is kept updated with info about a planned meet and who's RSVP'd for it, etc.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> We have a lot of threads like for TV show premiere dates that require the 1st post to be edited by the starter sometimes several months later to remain useful.


Oh yeah - great point. Forgot all about those posts.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

dswallow said:


> I generally like the idea of a short fixed time to edit or delete postings, but there are and have been specific cases where we need the ability to edit a post "forever." For example, those threads that might be about some software add-in where the first post contains all the info about it and is updated for each release, or the index threads that I keep updated, or various TCF meets threads where the first post is kept updated with info about a planned meet and who's RSVP'd for it, etc.


This may be too much to ask for, BUT... what if the first post in any sticky thread remained editable, but other posts were made read-only after a short time period? It would be up to the mods to make a thread sticky, as usual.

Probably too cumbersome to implement.

But even if it only prevented post deletions after a short time period, that would be a good change - at least it would prevent people from deleting old posts to artificially maintain an arbitrary post count.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

What you are asking is too much really. For the most part, it is not an issue and only has been an issue for some as of late. If people just start to blanket remove posts, this disrupts threads as you clearly pointed out. Because of this a member runs the risk of the account being closed to protect the thread content and flow.

It really has not been much of an issue to look to make such a change.


----------

